# 3 orders - 760 shirts.. has to be an easier way.



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay. I got 3 jobs all in one day. Neither of which has a set due date. I'm friends with the company owners so that's how I got the 2 bigger jobs. The smaller job is just a kids camp shirts.

535 shirts small 3" logo on the front chest and 12" logo on the back 
200 shirts small 3" logo on the left sleeve and 12" logo on the back
25 shirts some wording on the front of a shirt ( I'm going to do these myself )

760 shirts total.

I just got the heat press 3 weeks or so ago. So this will more then cover the cost of it.

I would need about 63 yards of vinyl for the 535 shirt job, 42 yards for the 200 shirts job, and 6 yards for the 25 shirt job. Thats a lot of cutting ! Which means lots of weeding, which turns into lots of time/labor. There has to be an easier way. At $310 for a 50 yard roll itll cut into the profit. I figure this can be done cheaper, which means more profit. With less work on my end.



Which places can print these up for me to save time for cutting, and weeding ? 

How are the end results is it more like screened, or vinyl ? Do they crack? Do they stretch ? 

Thanks in advance for the help, as I'm sure Ill have more questions.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Think about either outsourcing the 535 and 200 shirts order for screen printing or getting plastisol transfers. My gut would be that screen printing would be the cheapest.

Both types use plastisol inks. This is the type of print that everyone is use to seeing on shirts so it should not be a problem. The vinyl will have more of a stretch, but the average user will not be focused on that. Bottom line - outsource it and save your time, hands and eyes! Good luck.

Mark


----------



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

I should have opened my eyes before posting this thread ahah.

A transfer sample came with the press, from TransferExpress.com so Im going fill out their qoute page and see what they say.

As for outsourcing, I thought about outsourcing the whole job. But depending on what I hear back from TransferExpress I may go that route and just apply them myself. I'm new to the heatpress area, but not to vinyl signs and lettering. So I figure this would help me learn this area nicely. But I'm sure after the first order of 200. I'll be tired of it. We shall see. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It could be good for the learning curve. Later on, you will see that outsourcing can be a really good thing. Best wishes.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Search for plastisol transfers, there are a couple of really good threads with different companies in them.

I've used Ace, Silver Mountain and Howard and would recommend any of them. 

If you can sub them out for the same money, you'll still be paying for that press with less work. 

I did an almost-400 shirt (double sided) order for a kids camp a couple of months ago. I did it in 2 phases but it was a lot of work. Well worth it though!

Good luck whichever way you decide to go - (but don't do the vinyl!)

Diane


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I would have to agree with Mark Daguide. (remember I dabble in transfer making).  


Heat transfers are great but not for a straight up 760 ready to wear shirt order. Sure, go ahead and get transfers made if you are chillin' and need to do some work to warm you up.  ...but seriously, you could be getting 10 more sales mean while and let the screen printer work for/with you. 

Small Jobs or Brand fill on demant is what makes heat transfer GOLD. 


one more thing, in a perfect world the transfers will be great, your application will be amazing and the customer will be happy.

In a not so perfect world and something goes wrong....you could lose your shirt. 


congratulations on getting the job. 
that alone is a great achievement.


 


:


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

congratulations and good luck .....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Get Your Transfers Made With Plastisol. If You Do Not We Will Be Hearing From A Family Member That You Put Your Head Through A Wall Or Something.... Weeding That Many Shirts.. Man.. Please Don't Do It... Please..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on the orders.I use Ace Transfer Company for my plasisol transfers. They are quick and great to deal with. good luck. .... JB


----------



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

Im def. not going the vinyl route. But may do the heat press part of it myself. Waiting to hear back from 2 local screen printers. 

I just sent an email to get a price quote from Ace Transfer as well.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you want to get quotes from other companies then check out this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html
and perhaps this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

You can do most plastisol transfers in 5 - 20 seconds. 10 probably being the most common time setting. It will depend on the material as well as what type of plastisol transfer it is. Even at 10 seconds per shirt, my guess is, you are looking at best, about 30 seconds overall per shirt. So that's 2 per minute or almost 6 1/2 hours of press time for the side and 6 1/4 hours for the back (minus the 25). That's almost 13 hours of nonstop press time. This is with no interruptions, no problems and just a constant steady pressing. Someone with an auto could probably do this job in just a few hours, most of the time being setup.

I'm not trying to talk you out of doing this yourself, but a contract screenprinter will save you a tremendous amount of time. You can purchase the shirts, drop ship them and pick them up if they are local or have them ship back to you if they are not.

I used to think the best method is to always do it yourself. Now I look at things in a time factor, since time truly is money.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I totally agree with Jerid. Time is money. Hope you do the right thing.


----------



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

Jerid, and Lou - Any suggestions on which screen printers I should look into getting a qoute from ? 

Lou - Ive watched everyone of your videos on youtube. VERY helpful to say the least! Hope to see more in the future.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Obviously the best would be someone within driving distance. With large enough orders, I've seen free shipping from contractors too. Where are you located, I know a few and could point you possibly in the right direction if you are close enough to one I know of.


----------



## NoSignShop (Apr 13, 2007)

Im in Central Jersey.


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

NoSignShop said:


> I should have opened my eyes before posting this thread ahah.
> 
> A transfer sample came with the press, from TransferExpress.com so Im going fill out their qoute page and see what they say.


I use transfer express for their stock layouts. For custom stuff, I have found it far less expensive to use Howard Sportswear Graphics They do not charge you a premium for submitting your own artwork and their gang prints are very reasonable.

I just placed an order for 1500 imprints with them 500 front, 500 backs, 500 sleeve. 

Comparing, the two, I prefer transfer express do to their shorter press times, but Howard Sportwear for their customer service and dedication. 

I have never had anyone complain about designs cracking or such with either company.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Do the 25 shirt job yourself and contract the 2 big ones out to a screen printer. After you add in your labor cost, its usually cheaper to have them screen printed rather than pressing the transfers yourself, especially for 500+. Trust me, you really don't want to stand in front of heat press for that long. Think about just having to center 500+ transfers on 500+ shirts.


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

wow thats just fabulous to get an order such as that
keep the good work going!!


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

I have done alot of vinyl shirts. I just finished 75 today. I don't have a screenprinter nearby. I do the shirts myself It's alot of work,
but to me it's worth it in the long run. I am supposed to be a sign shop, not a shirt shop. I do now get alot of short runs for shirts. I find that if I cut them about 6.5 inches tall I can get 2 per piece(one on top the other) that saves me vinyl &(money) I often shrink the width also to save vinyl (money). I use Thermo flex plus, it's easy to weed & easy to cut. I think 15"x5yds is about 30.00 .I charge a min.of 12.00 per shirt (one side,nothing fancy). You'll have to do the "profit" math.
Good luck


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I haye to outsource because, I like to have total control of the products I sell.I will sacrifice extra profit for piece of mind. This is just my opinion. Good luck ..... JB


----------

